# WAY TO GO SPAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Spain won yesterday agaisnt Germany, I hear it was an awesome match. I missed it cause I had training and a club meeting, then I had to go to a friend's party, but I had my aunt on the phone the whole time telling me about it.







Did you see it?

WAY TO GO SPAIN!!!!!!!!!!!






























I believe my brother recorded it so I hope I can watch it.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

No I did not see it but kind of wish I had! My son is living in Spain and has been telling us the team was great and would most likely win it all. 

WTG!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Kathy where in Spain is your son?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He is in Alicante, on the Mediterranean across form Algeria. 

He is on a work study there with the university in the engineering department. So far he is loving it but I sure do wish he would call home!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, I know where Alicante is, I'm sure he is having a blast!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

well, THANK GOD!! It has been a horrific week or two with all the Fußball hoopla here every night! Germany wins, Turkey wins, now Spain! Oh my gosh.. the noise from the pubs, the car horns all night long, the people screaming at midnight still! I like seeing all th Deutschland flags and Turkei flags on the cars here and hanging in the windows, though. I am just grateful the horrible NOISE will end!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep, it is all over and SPAIN is the WORLD CHAMPION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

THANK GOD-- if Germany won, I wouldn't be able to sleep for a week LOL!! Congrats to Spain!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Carolina he just called! His weekend was spent at the beach, shopping in the little shops along the beach, then they had lunch at an outdoor cafe. On Sunday his flatmate invited him to his father's home to watch the match. They swam in the pool, had dinner and watched Spain clean up. Tough life.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i watched it, it was a good game BUT i was rooting for germany


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Please, tell me-- I won't have to endure this every year here, will I? LOL!


----------



## Pedders (Mar 22, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9Yep, it is all over and SPAIN is the WORLD CHAMPION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Not quite; Spain are the EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS.

ITALY are the World Champions.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Carolina, I did watch the game--of course I was rooting for Espana (can't do the tilde on this laptop)! I'm on vacation in South Carolina, or I would have been watching with my guy (who is from Spain) but I did get to talk to him after the game to rehash all the big plays.

El Nino (Fernando Torres, or Fernandito) scored the game's only goal. He's only 22!

Can I say that I really love Iker Casillas (Spain's goalie) and really dislike Michael Ballack (German team captain)?

And Brightelf, no, you won't have to live through this every year, just every other year!







The Euro Cup is every four years, but so is the World Cup--next WC is in South Africa in 2010. So every other year you'll have either the WC or the Euro Cup.

~Kristin


----------

